# Rock identification - shrimp safe?



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Can anyone tell me what type of rocks these are? Is there any way to know for sure if they are tank/shrimp safe aside from the vinegar fizz test?


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Looks like rock off the side of the high way =)


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Haha not too far off. Any idea if it's shrimp safe?


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Drip vinegar on top, if it foams, then it will cause the pH to go up. The rock itself will likely be safe if it doesn't; barring any contaminants.


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Ill put them in a bucket with hot water... to hopefully kill anything 

And re-vinager test.. i did it last spring from rocks in the same area and dont re-call the vinegar reacting.. so they should be safe


----------



## greenfin (Nov 4, 2013)

Looks like typical OK rock! When a subdivision went in near-by we hauled a bunch of the blast-rock. We landscaped with it! I am redoing my tank (frown) and may use some in my new 'scape. I have also used rock out of OK lake too. But there weren't shrimp in the tank then. Didn't notice pH problems. I boiled it in a huge pot first.


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Awesome. Haha would that be from the subdivision up by black montain? Haha maybe the same place


----------



## Adam (Dec 17, 2012)

better off not to use it if it has any kind of ore content, as it oxidizes (rusts) it will cause a drop in your ph pyrite is real bad for it. the best way to be sure is to soak it for a week or two and check to see if it makes a difference


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

I was able to scratch it with a big screw. I tried pouring vinegar on it but did not notice any reaction


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Aside from putting it in a buck of water for a week or two and seeing if the ph changes... Is there any other considerations?


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

I put a ton of rocks into a 5g bucket and tested my tap water. I'll leave the rocks in there for 24-48 hours and see if the parameters change. I only plan on using a few so hopefully this overkill rock saturated test will reveal the stability

Current tap water
Ph 7
TDS 81
GH 2.4
KH 1.68

I'm not sure if it means anything but I see a few tiny streams of bubbles coming off some of the rocks


----------



## greenfin (Nov 4, 2013)

shift said:


> Awesome. Haha would that be from the subdivision up by black montain? Haha maybe the same place


Ha! Not black mountain, no. The Lakes, actually. I may be able to find out if the rock up in black mountain has pyrite/ore content enough to worry about. I have an uncle who is a geologist. If I get a chance to ask I will. At the landscape yards they call the crush of this rock "oyama pink shale". You may be able to find out more about the local rock...bit too ignorant myself. Do the soak test, regardless!
That's interesting about the mineral content oxidizing. I never would have thought of that. Thanks for the tip Adam.


----------



## shady280 (Oct 17, 2011)

maybe try having a small bucket next to this one to have a base water parameter. ph will change in the first 24 hours as everything settles. i believe the ph will go down almost half a point in the first 24. probably should do a gh and kh test on it as well so you know if its adding hardness or minerals.


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

I did check gh and kh. I didn't think to keep sample water but it's from the tap so I'll fill up a cup when I get home


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Its been about 24 hours and i have about 10 times the rock i will use in the tank in the bucket.. 

I tested the water and there was no noticeable change in PH/GH/KH/TDS... is it considered safe or is 24hours with excessive amount of rock not long enough?


----------



## shady280 (Oct 17, 2011)

if your in a hurry its good enough but i would say that waiting an extra day wont kill you. hahah great to hear that the parameters havent changed yet too!


----------

